# Интернет о суициде > Другие о суициде >  deltanix.narod.ru (о цианидах)

## C.R.Ash

Всем привет. Есть у кого-нибудь архив сайта deltanix.narod.ru? Как всегда - мысль, что надо было его скачать, пришла, только когда его уже снесли. Если есть, выложите, плз, сюда или на [email protected]. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## ♣♣♣

Первый раз слышу про этот сайт.
на вебархиве осталось 3 страницы http://web.archive.org/web/200611241...anix.narod.ru/

----------


## C.R.Ash

Вебархив в первую очередь проверил, во вторую - кэш гугля (тогда, когда там еще что-то было). Что было, сохранил, но как раз самого главного нет ни там, ни там.

----------

